# 66g sps tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So now that my corner tank is gone I started setting up my sps tank.

Equipment:

66g oceanic rr tank
Black stand
Cool sticker
Coralife skimmer (temp)
Aqueon 3 sump
Zetlight 144w led panel 
3 hk powerheads
24g refuge with mangroves lit by 2 24" t5ho

The refuge isn't plumbed in yet because I want to build a stand for it that matches with the tanks stand




































So far I've only gotten as far as filling the tank with water


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

For livestock I'm planning on a pair of Scott's fairy wrasses a pair of flasher wrasses and a powder brown tang and zoanthids covering the floor of the tank


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So as you can see I haven't gotten very far with the tank this week but I figure I'll make some progress over the weekend, I hope to have sand in the tank and maybe a bit more rock by Friday night

I still need to bleach all the rock that the tank came with but that'll take some time, unless I can find a big pot to boil it in so I don't have to wait for the bleach to come out


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

lol. that's a great sticker. i want one. Cheers


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

me too i love that sticker
where'd you find it spit?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My friends wife bought it for him. I believe off of eBay but I'll look into getting some made as I know a few people with vinyl printers if enough people want some. And they'd be cheep to mail


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

NEW Sticker decal for aquarium fish tank marine cabinet | eBay


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I like this one lol 2PCS Danger labels for your Aquarium Fish Tank - 10 20 55 any gallon decoration | eBay


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Added sand


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm thinking i need more rock haha

Tomorrow I'll be boiling some rock for the tank, I'm not using any liverock at all in order to avoid algae and aiptasia

I'll seed the tank with a few select things once it's somewhat cycled

Because I'm not using anything live (rock/sand) I'm using my refugium damsel as a cycle fish


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Figured I'd mention the light im using was bought from oyf709 and is the main reason for this tank build... Ya I'm doing things a little backwards, got a light and had to setup a tank to use it on. Couldn't be happier with the light. Thank you


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> I'm thinking i need more rock


Yes I think so too lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So while I'm waiting to for all my rock to finish its bleach bath, I'm going to build a new tank for a refugium

Plan is a rimless glass tank with some of the 3/8th glass I have laying around

Approx 18x18 and 8" tall with 3.5"-4" of substrate in it and a matching stand where the tank will be recessed into to the substrate level and dual corner overflows of a weird design. I'll be transferring all the mangroves from the fuge on my 300g to the new tank along with some sugar sand and either zoanthids or different micro algae. I'll probably end up taking FOREVER to build a stand so I'll probably just throw it on an Ikea table until the stand is built. Also ill be building a labyrinth of small tubes under the sand for my army of engineer gobies that are in my current fuge. (11 of em)


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Me and sliver went to work in the garage and now theRefugium tank is built, overkill on the glass thickness but I like the look of thick rimless tanks. Now I have to wait for it to set up so I can drill it.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's a pic of my fragtank


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really nice


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

glad you like the light, you need another one for that frag tank ?  heheh
oh and thanks for your tank, it is pretty nice. I just need to stock my tank with some live stock again as I lost many of my corals when I was running no skimmer on my 120g with heavy fish load =/.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you got the stand painted yet?


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

lol ya my wife spray it with the "acient stone" style, now it looks like huge stone block in the middle of my living room LOL


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Refugium


----------

